# I'm Diving In! Need Advice



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Let me start by saying hello. I am new and have already made *my intro post here*. I've been reading here for around a year now and have found myself coming back a lot. I also have been frequenting a couple sign sites for about 2 years now.

*Here is my situation...*

I run a few websites that have around 7000 members all together. These members are wanting cool stuff like t-shirts, hats, mugs, license plate frames, and more. I am actually subbing out printed vinyl decals right now. I have a strong graphics background. This particular niche I have is something I want to capitalize on ASAP.

I would like to be able to go to craft shows, sporting events, races, and anything fun and profitable. I'd get the proper permits and such of course.

I will be ordering a 24" Graphtec FC8000 vinyl cutter which will handle my vinyl and transfer cutting needs. I will be using CorelDraw X4 and CoCut Pro for my rip.

I am also considering a CarveWright routing machine for wood pieces.

*This is what I have budgeted for my t-shirt, hat, sublimation equipment, and supplies...*

Budget: $5000-$6000

I have looked at the Profit-Pro#3 kit from BestBlanks for just under $5700. I love the press but am not sure I am getting the most for my money with the two modified Epson 1400's.

Of course I know I need to be able to do both sublimation ink printing and other for the transfers.

I have read here about people using the Epson 4880 as a hybrid. I was wondering if maybe just a modified Epson 1400 or C88 would be really good for the sublimations and a Epson 4880 could do my transfers and maybe decals too.

I'll need a shirt, hat, and mug press of course. I like the Geo Knight swing away (and sleeve plate too) with the auto open for sure. I also like the DK3 horizontal mug press.



Again, I have a $5000-$6000 budget and am looking to get setup as i can do be able to provide for my members and go mobile.

Finally, I realize there is a lot more...but this is where I am at. Any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

As far as the Epson printers, you might want to look at the epson outlet to see if you can find the printers there. Sometimes they have the 1400's for a really great price. Here is a link to the site Clearance Epson Ink Jet Printers - Epson Clearance Center - Epson America, Inc.. you might find that if you look for the items in the package seperately, you might find a better deal. 

I am not sure about that particular package, it looks pretty complete as long as those are all the items you are looking for. Just make sure that you are not buying alot of stuff that you wont use. It does look very complete though if doing promotional products is what you are looking for.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I am considering dropping those printers from my plan and going with a *Ricoh GX7000 Sublimation Setup *for my shirts, hats, and mugs.I will want to get a healthy supply of materials and supplies for the above setup.As mentioned above, I am also getting a Graphtec FC8000 plotter (with all supplies) and a CarveWright router (with all the supplies) as well.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

You will love the cocut pro software for cutting. That is what I use and its great. I tried using the plug in that came with my graphtec, but it was not so great. The cocut pro has some really cool features such as being able to add a slight overlap, for vinyl shrinkage when heat pressing. It also sorts by colors and allows you to cut all of one color at a time which is really cool.

Good luck with your venture


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

If you want to capitalize on everything quickly just pay a printer to make a small run of shirts. See how well it sells. I'm just afraid that your going to spend all this money and realize you should have gone another route.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

jkruse said:


> If you want to capitalize on everything quickly just pay a printer to make a small run of shirts. See how well it sells. I'm just afraid that your going to spend all this money and realize you should have gone another route.


Well, I sure can't bring a hired printer with my wife and I to craft shows, malls, and other events. Can I?

I am outsourcing my decals now and can easily do my shirts and hats as well.

The object is to be able serve my members at my websites myself as much as I can. Also to take the wife with me to other shows and venues. 

Our mall (we only have one) never even had anybody that was setup to offer personalized gifts for the holidays this year or even the last few years.

I am diving in and will be doing this. It's something the wife and I will do together and have fun doing.

What do you think would be the best setup for lets say setting up something at the mall?


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

I have been told that using the GX7000 for shirt transfers will not be economical. So lets say I get one setup for sublimation. Would it alone be ideal for taking to events, shows, and such?

I also want an Epson 7880 for various in house projects.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been using Geo. Knight heat presses since 1979. I think the purchase of one of their presses will be a great investment for you. If you can afford to do so, get a 16" x 20" platen. Good luck.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes. I am getting the 16 x 20 DK20-S press for sure. After speaking with Benjamen at Conde...I got my bill up to 11k...looks like I am going to have to re-think my options so that I can better fit my budget. I might have to drop the sublimation idea and just get a Okidata C8600 with the accessories as my only printer. The other stuff I have added have put a good dent in my budget and might make me prioritize towards just shirts, hats, and decals.

Here is my list so far...not including materials...prices are rounded and not exact...nor do they include shipping.

(2) 8' Folding Table $140
(3) 6' Folding Table $150
(4) Folding Chair $80
(1) 10 x 10 Event Canopy $600
(1 ) HP TouchSmart TX2Z Laptop $1200
(1 ) 24" FC8000 Graphtec Plotter $2500
(1 ) Okidata C8600 Printer $2300
(1 ) DK20S Shirt Press $1300
(1 ) DK7 Hat Press $550
(1 ) Nikon D40 Camera w/accessories $750

That's $9570 before shipping

I am figuring this will allow me around $1200 for supplies.


----------



## jfrederi (Nov 7, 2007)

Jamey said:


> Here is my list so far...not including materials...prices are rounded and not exact...nor do they include shipping.
> 
> (2) 8' Folding Table $140
> (3) 6' Folding Table $150
> ...


Here's what I'm running on:
(6) 2' by 4' folding tables $240 - Sam's Club
(1) 10' x 10' commercial grade canopy with sides $250 - Sam's Club
(1) IBM Certified Used Thinkpad $600 - Lenovo.com
(1) Enduracut Plus 24" vinyl cutter $1000 - Signwarehouse.com (package included the software)
(1) Phoenix Phire 16x20 auto open heat press $1200 - Imprintables.com (I can't say enough good things about this press!)
(1) Hix VH250 Hat Press (used) $200 - ebay.com
And a huge amount of blank inventory.

This is the set up I take to craft shows, swim meets, festivals, etc, to make custom items onsite. I'm doing mostly vinyl and pre-printed transfers (Proworld.com). I'm in the process right now of adding sublimation to my line up but I don't know that I will travel with that. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

jfrederi said:


> Here's what I'm running on:
> (6) 2' by 4' folding tables $240 - Sam's Club
> (1) 10' x 10' commercial grade canopy with sides $250 - Sam's Club
> (1) IBM Certified Used Thinkpad $600 - Lenovo.com
> ...


Very cool. How is this setup working for you at these events?


----------



## Doubleexposure (Feb 15, 2009)

If you have a few thousand subscribers to a few sites you should be able to sell enough items to them and their friends to be able to afford your choice of equipment. If I were you Id get smaller/cheeper tools such as plastic tables and paper signs at first. Just a thought, Very good luck to you. let us know how things go.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I vendor at dog / pet events (entering 7 years now). Definitely reconsider your tabling - what you listed takes of 70 sq ft of 100 sq ft available in your tent. jfrederi is right with the 2x4 tables ... even 6 of them takes up half the square footage of a 10x10 tent, but they are much easier to pack & arrange for best usage.

Just a few things to consider ... I started out with 2-8ft & 3 6ft for my 10x20 booth and now use 6- 2x4 instead. Scraped our chairs for cheap foldaways stools. When we are busy, we need them out of the way, when we aren't, it isn't necessary to get that comfy.

Outdoor shows vary according to venues. Some places are laid back and you can set up and spread out, others require you to contain yourself in the 'rented' area. Weather will impact how you deal with customers. When it rains, everybody needs to get 'under' ~~ sometimes when its TOO hot, it's nice to get out of the sun. 

Most 10x10 foldaway tents are water 'resistent' not water PROOF ... they will drip when you encounter heavy rains.

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## tshirtfactory79 (Feb 2, 2009)

Costco has tables and durable, easy to put up tents for less. I've used Insta graphics presses for many years and will press thousands of shirts non-stop. Have you considered sourcing your digitals out and pressing them yourself?


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes. I am considering this.*
*


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Jamey said:


> I have been told that using the GX7000 for shirt transfers will not be economical. So lets say I get one setup for sublimation. Would it alone be ideal for taking to events, shows, and such?
> 
> I also want an Epson 7880 for various in house projects.


You can get a 7800 a heck of alot cheaper and will print just as good as 7880
only difference is that 7880 has a "vivid magenta" not much difference in most colors


----------

